# how many feeders for how many birds



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I got about 16 birds right now and i got about two pairs with eggs i have a 2 foot long feeder where i feed my birds but it really gets very crowded at eating time every one is on top of each other going crazy at chow time was wondering when i get about 40 birds how long should the feeders be or how many feeders for how many birds


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You should have enough for the birds to be comfortible. If the have to scramble for food they are not getting what they need.
Dave


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

What breed of birds do you have? 
I raise rollers and I am able to feed 8 birds in 2 feet of feeder space. (if your 2 foot feeder is open on both sides, that equals 4 feet of space.) If you have homer sized birds I would think 6 birds per 2 feet of feeder space would work. I have a 5 foot long feeder that I am able to feed 40 birds comfortably.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

We went for feeding in the nest boxes for our breeders and cocks. That makes it easy to see who is eating, reduces waste, and prevents crowding at the feeder. YBs get a 4' "half pipe" feeder that easily feeds 20 birds. I don't think we could fit more than 30 at it though.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> We went for feeding in the nest boxes for our breeders and cocks. That makes it easy to see who is eating, reduces waste, and prevents crowding at the feeder. YBs get a 4' "half pipe" feeder that easily feeds 20 birds. I don't think we could fit more than 30 at it though.



Do you have a pic of the half pipe feeder?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

well, it is right there with the other pics i owe the forum. 

Which is my way of saying no, but I will try to get one up soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is my favorite feeder.. just buy the one for how many birds you have..
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/108.html


also it is good to put a croc of feed in with the breeding pairs feeding babies.. the babies learn how to eat faster..and will stay in the nest box as the parent birds are eating in there too and they do not try to follow them out to eat.. and then get pecked or scapled..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Make this one for 5 bucks


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Darn you shady! Right when I think I have a good, economical solution you come along with that! Now I have to go back and rethink feeders.

BAH!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!!!! yes alot cheaper...lol...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My grit feeders are milk jugs with the round holes cut out. Works great and super cheap. Just wait until the kids are done with the milk.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Darn you shady! Right when I think I have a good, economical solution you come along with that! Now I have to go back and rethink feeders.
> 
> BAH!


 You need to pay attention i had that on a post along time ago. LOL I have another one i built that no one saw yet i will post tomorrow my wife has my camera today. So hold off don't do anything yet. LOL That feeder is 5 dollars at lowe's just hole saw holes in it and your done. The birds eat well out of it. Saw slow so you don't melt the plastic then sand a little to take the rough edges off.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm still going to the folding/tipping design. That assumes I can get the boy to go along. He saw it and said "That is the silliest thing we could do! How are we going to spend quality time with the birds with that thing!?"

I really need to get out there with the camera and get some pics to share.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Make this one for 5 bucks


Hey Bug,

How many pigeons you have anyway?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

14 Now. Now your going to say that feeders to small for 14 birds. I don't fly them much so i keep feed in there most of the time they eat when there hungry.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

two quick and dirty pictures of our half pipe feeder.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The only problem i see is the bird droppings getting in it.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Remember that we are racing so food and feeder are removed after eating. We chase the birds out and at this point they don't even go over it. And since it is a pvc drain pipe the hose doesn't bother it.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> 14 Now. Now your going to say that feeders to small for 14 birds. I don't fly them much so i keep feed in there most of the time they eat when there hungry.


No I wasnt going to say anything at all. I was just asking.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

How many birds do you have. I'm thinking of getting out of the racing homers and just having saddles for show. My birds came from the smiths family lofts Manager Lewis Burns. I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Who are you asking? 

We have 24 right now but are adding room for 120. Once that is done we will only have 9 in the Jail.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was asking Mcox0112 Sorry


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

No problem. Any reason you are dropping the racing line?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No just want to raise all saddles for show. I don't have time to race and im not sure if there is even a club close to me. There fun to fly around the house but i can do that with saddles. If im going to do saddles for show i don't want any others breeding with them by mistake if it happens i want it to be a good saddle.


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

wells its got 12 holes...
so its not relly a problem for 14 birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen, Have you seen this one.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/i-call-it-the-flip-feeder-44295.html


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

That's the one I am trying to sell to the boy. So far no sale.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I will post another feeder i built tonight when i go home or in the morning.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaysen, I have a idea for you. Take that pipe feeder and attach the other half of the pipe on top with some hinges Then put it close to a wall so the lid dosen't fold the whole way down. Then open it up to feed the birds then close it when there done. You wouldn't have to fill it to often if you made it big enough. Just keep it full and open it at feeding time.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Find "Mr T's" profile page and look at his loft album. He has some unique water and feed units.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a feeder i made out of scrap wood from my first loft .I use it mostly when i go away for a couple days. You can use it to feed two different feeds. It would have to be longer for more birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

One more.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very very nice i like that very much that's what i was thinking you do some nice jobs.


----------

